# Recommended recordings of Valentin Silvestrov?



## donjumble (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi all. I was reminded of Silvestrov's music after a long period not listening to him. I walked and listened to Requiem for Larissa this morning (the ECM recording) and was pretty blown away. So much emotion but without being overly sappy or hitting you over the head. I would really like to get to know his music more—if anyone has any recommendations that would be really appreciated. Besides that one I only know Silent Songs.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Highly enjoy these releases:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Besides that, on ECM New Series there are also Sacred Songs / Sacred Works releases which perfectly complement the 2CD Silent Songs in my opinion.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd echo the recommendation for the Symphonies 4&5, the sacred works, and of course the wonderful Requiem for Larissa....:tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The main stuff of my Silvestrov collection, all good.

The new Naxos CD there is beautiful too and can be recommended. The earliest symphonies and 'Monodia' show a much more tonally advanced, avant-garde, different, but also refreshing style, IMO.

The choral works vol.2 with Kyiv Chamber Choir is on a Ukranian label, but as seen above there's stuff on ECM as well.


----------

